# Osta-Rx   Review



## Saney (Jul 17, 2012)

*Osta-Rx Review*​
         I got my hands on a bottle of IML's Osta-Rx and really liked it. At first i'm skeptical because its a completely new drug and there isn't much on it. So I expected NOTHING before i began my cycle of Osta-Rx, but quickly I discovered why its a real solid product. 

Before I started Osta, I was finishing up a cycle of Tren. Tren is a very strong hormone and if its any good, you'll know you are on it for sure. So the last day of my Tren cycle, i started taking 3 capsules a day of the Sarm. Now usually after stopping Tren you'll notice a big drop in gym performance, but this wasn't the case. With a good diet and plenty of calories (same diet as I was using when on Tren), i noticed very little change. I was still strong, still gaining, with plenty of energy and power in the gym. I didn't feel anything coursing through my veins, but I know something was there working.. Just had to be.

Now, what I learned from this Sarm is that its a rather strong and useful compound to use while bridging from 1 steroid cycle to the next. Very useful.. Idea is, "Why Stop Gaining?"
A second thing is, that if this Sarm (Osta-Rx) is STRONG enough to (basically) keep me on cycle 24/7 365, then it certainly has to be an Amazing Stand Alone product. No doubt in my mind that someone can run this for 8 weeks and achieve plenty of Lean Body Mass. 

rating 9 out of 10 rating on this product.  Two thumbs up and I'll always use this when I bridge. Its perfect. Full circle


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 17, 2012)

Good to hear. Ill be doing it off cycle starting next week or so and Ill run a log.

1-6 OstaRX
2-4 AndroLean

hoping for a nice recomp cycle, stay tuned.


----------



## jwa (Jul 17, 2012)

solid review


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Good to hear. Ill be doing it off cycle starting next week or so and Ill run a log.
> 
> 1-6 OstaRX
> 2-4 AndroLean
> ...




Awesome man. Can't wait to check out your log


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 19, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Good to hear. Ill be doing it off cycle starting next week or so and Ill run a log.
> 
> 1-6 OstaRX
> 2-4 AndroLean
> ...



Link your log, I'd l'm interested in that combo and good review.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

Word up, startin the Osta Sunday so i will link up it up for everyone

P.S. i said AL weeks 2-4. its actually weeks 2-6.

I have enough Osta for 8 weeks but only AL for 4 weeks, depending on how the results are going I may snag another bottle of AL once I have more flow


----------



## seattleborn (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like I will be buying a bottle after all


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2012)

Glad to see people getting on board with Osta-Rx.. you are in for a ride!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 19, 2012)

PJ Braun recommends osta -rx--great review Bro


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

Heres my log guys, today is day 1. Got lots of leaning out to do

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/167750-osta-rx-androlean-log.html#post2896379


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder if it can be ran with test and deca


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> *Osta-Rx Review*​
> I got my hands on a bottle of IML's Osta-Rx and really liked it. At first i'm skeptical because its a completely new drug and there isn't much on it. So I expected NOTHING before i began my cycle of Osta-Rx, but quickly I discovered why its a real solid product.
> 
> Before I started Osta, I was finishing up a cycle of Tren. Tren is a very strong hormone and if its any good, you'll know you are on it for sure. So the last day of my Tren cycle, i started taking 3 capsules a day of the Sarm. Now usually after stopping Tren you'll notice a big drop in gym performance, but this wasn't the case. With a good diet and plenty of calories (same diet as I was using when on Tren), i noticed very little change. I was still strong, still gaining, with plenty of energy and power in the gym. I didn't feel anything coursing through my veins, but I know something was there working.. Just had to be.
> ...



Great feed back!

Thanks!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm running it also I have been off cycle for six weeks started running it two weeks after my cycle and have kept my size, weight, and still kill it in the gym! So I also give it a big thumbs up!


Hyp!


----------

